
Myrtille, an Open Source HTML4 / HTML5 Remote Desktop Protocol Client - cedrozor
https://github.com/cedrozor/myrtille
======
cedrozor
Myrtille provides an easy access to remote desktops and applications through a
native web browser (without plugin).

Nothing to install for the end user, lightweight RDS gateway.

Works on all devices and operating systems.

Version 1.2.1 available.

[http://cedrozor.github.io/myrtille](http://cedrozor.github.io/myrtille)

~~~
brudgers
Curious how Myrtille compares to Apache Guacamole.

[https://guacamole.incubator.apache.org/](https://guacamole.incubator.apache.org/)

Also if it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
cedrozor
Hi, yes it's quite comparable, just more specific for Windows as it uses IIS
and .NET.

Thanks for the advice regarding Show HN. It meets the guidelines.

